# MY fry have reached sexual maturity!



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I looked in this morning on my platy fish like I always do and I can see a gonapodium! Yes! They were born on 3/22 and so that makes them about 2 months old! i am soooo happy, but sad because all of the pretty ones look like they are males and now i have to figure out how to separate them before we get some major inbreedig going on!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

wow thats quite fast. how big are they?


----------



## herefishyfishy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

they are about 2-2.5 cm long and about 1 cm thick.. i will try to post a pic if i can. they are almost have the size of my adults.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

wow those are some healthy fry!


----------

